# :holy: emoticon is down...



## Xaios (Jul 12, 2016)

...and I think I know why. The name of the file is holysh_i_t.gif. The word filter is probably getting to the url before it can be parsed into an image element.


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2016)

There is a 0% this gets fixed


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jul 14, 2016)

Why the fvck did they start censoring everything anyway? Did they think the forum was gonna go mainstream and make millions or something? Censorship just ruins things


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2016)

Randy said:


> There is a 0% this gets fixed



I figured as much. But hey, why pass on an opportunity to make a fuss, right? 



Djimbo said:


> Why the fvck did they start censoring everything anyway? Did they think the forum was gonna go mainstream and make millions or something? Censorship just ruins things



Certain major advertising providers won't allow adverts on sites that have profanity. Considering Alex bought the site in 2008 so that he could make money off it, having it in a state where it can't make money obviously isn't an option, regardless of how we feel about it.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 14, 2016)

Just use   or


----------

